# Last Minute Apothecary Printables [Hi Res]



## MissKiki (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

You're welcome! I love this forum and my only true contribution is limited to graphics.


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

selinamb said:


> Just want to make sure anyone who wants these has access. Originally posted in crafts.


Love your labels thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## halloweenisfun (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. These are fabulous!


----------



## Tsukirei (Jun 9, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing your work!


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you sooo much!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing...beautifully done


----------



## VGhoulson (Oct 9, 2011)

OH I LOVE THESE! Thank you so so so much for sharing! So talented!


----------



## thehauntedhousewife (Sep 21, 2012)

*These are FANTASTIC!*

I'm using these for part of my regular decor, and they're fantastic! thank you so much!


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh my good grave zombie thats awsome i love them thats for shareing


----------



## creeperguardian (Aug 22, 2011)

good grave zombie i love these thanks for sharing


----------



## notjustaphaze (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for sharing..I need labels for 2013..have no design talent and thanks to you I can have creepily delicious jars..amazing!!!


----------



## Haunted Nana (Oct 18, 2010)

Thank you so much for sharing your work they are amazing.


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm sure I'll be adding more this year, probably in different sizes. I was personally disappointed that the sizes I made were so huge. It didn't occur to me to post them around. I'll have to keep that in mind!

Glad you all like them. It gives me motivation to keep it up


----------



## selinamb (Sep 13, 2010)

I decided not to renew my selinamb.com domain so all of the links for this no longer work. Instead, you can download all of them here: http://bit.ly/smb_apothecary


----------



## ZeboTheClown (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank you!!!


----------

